# Competitive natural bodybuilding



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Basically im interested in trying my hand at competing.

But the problem is, Ive had a go at gear for a couple of cycles, didnt enjoy it personally, so stopped taking anything gear related about 15 months ago.

The main reason this is a problem is because the natural competitive federations I can find want you natural for 7 years.

I dont want to know a way around it, I just want to know what federations people know of that are natural federations that dont have such big asks of 7 years natural.

Im not looking at competing until 2015, but i just cant help but think, im not even big enough to do the UKBBF or NABBA physique competitons after looking through competitor pictures.

Has anybody got any constructive advice?

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Have you looked at the NPA, BNBF and ukdfba sites mate?


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

@andyhuggins yer I've had a browse

NPA is lifetime natural

BNBF is 7 years at time of application

UKDFBA is 7 years aswel


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Lol natural body building isn't natural.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that the above mentioned federations are natural looking at the physiques tbh


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

How do they know you have been off gear for that long or not ?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Here we go with the same "old posts" YAWNNNNNN


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

@andyhuggins it says on the sites that you get a lie detector if you get into the finals. But other than that it's just a urine test.

so unless I win and go to the finals (which for my first comp is a bit optimistic), I shouldn't have anything to worry about should I?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

shaunmac said:


> @andyhuggins it says on the sites that you get a lie detector if you get into the finals. But other than that it's just a urine test.
> 
> so unless I win and go to the finals (which for my first comp is a bit optimistic), I shouldn't have anything to worry about should I?


TBH mate you would still be "cheating" but lets not get into that. What have you used and when would be a good start and how old are you?


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

shaunmac said:


> it says on the sites that you get a lie detector


Are you KIDDING me!? Hahaha has that's got to be the most ridiculous **** I've ever heard.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

kristina said:


> Are you KIDDING me!? Hahaha has that's got to be the most ridiculous **** I've ever heard.


I've read that too


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> I'm pretty sure that the above mentioned federations are natural looking at the physiques tbh


no chance mate - the natural federations readily admit they can not test competitors at every competition - i would not make financial sense - so if that is the case then it will be / is abused - the fact they do not look like their non natural brothers does not mean in the slightest that they themselves are natural !!

and 7 years ?? how can they tell ?? take a lie detector ??


----------



## James s (Sep 18, 2010)

kristina said:


> Are you KIDDING me!? Hahaha has that's got to be the most ridiculous **** I've ever heard.


Must be fun if you have anxiety, fail fail fail.


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

Lie detector for all athletes is the usual method.

I compete and am a pro in an American fed where they call them self "drug tested" which means they give the winners a full Urine test but no stipulations of years drug free.

You could always compete in the IFBB classic class as they are limited on size to start with it would be much easier to compete as a natural.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

ConP said:


> Lie detector for all athletes is the usual method.


Wow, that's just ludicrous considering lie detector tests have absolutely no evidence of reliability whatsoever.


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

kristina said:


> Wow, that's just ludicrous considering lie detector tests have absolutely no evidence of reliability whatsoever.


I get freaked out getting my blood pressure taken no way would I ever subject my self to a lie detector lol.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

kristina said:


> Are you KIDDING me!? Hahaha has that's got to be the most ridiculous **** I've ever heard.


Does it beat my post u didnt like much in that smokin thread hahahaha ;-)


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Im guessin lie detecors are rather expencive and cant see that happening in a comp tbh. Other tests then yes.

Lie detectors can be cheated anyway. With the excitment of the comp etc it would be hard for it to make a truthful reading.


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

Lie detectors are very cheap!

They pay an off duty Police officer a few hundred Dollars to run the test on each competitor.

They then Charge each competitor 50 bucks for the test.

CHA-CHING!


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

shaunmac said:


> @andyhuggins it says on the sites that you get a lie detector if you get into the finals. But other than that it's just a urine test.
> 
> so unless I win and go to the finals (which for my first comp is a bit optimistic), I shouldn't have anything to worry about should I?


 If the judges suspect you (ie you walk on stage looking big for your first ever show and place well) they can call you for urine + polygraph tests too even if your not a finalist


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Pretty's sure CNP used to pay for the BNBF lie detector tests. Guessing the current sponsor probs does too


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

andyhuggins said:


> TBH mate you would still be "cheating" but lets not get into that. What have you used and when would be a good start and how old are you?


I've used test enanthate and dbol. Stopped using March last year and probably not going to compete until the middle of next year so there's no worry for me about a urine test

I'm 24, will be 25 the end of this year


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

@shaunmac Why not try the clssic classes. They may well suit you mate.


----------

